# Lawyer



## Wine_Lover (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi I am in need of a lawyer to resolve name associations, conflicts and misspellings on a number of certificates, does anyone know of a lawyer in the Penn, NJ Delaware area?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm assuming that you need these certificates for Italian immigration purposes and that's why you have posted in the Italian forum. If you're still located in the US, you may want to try contacting the offices from which you get the certificates in question before running up legal bills. If you're already in Italy, try talking first to the US Consulate to see what they can advise/recommend.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm assuming that you need these certificates for Italian immigration purposes and that's why you have posted in the Italian forum. If you're still located in the US, you may want to try contacting the offices from which you get the certificates in question before running up legal bills. If you're already in Italy, try talking first to the US Consulate to see what they can advise/recommend.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev, thank you for replying. I am still in the USA. These are Vital Records which cannot be changed without a petition as all of the people have passed. 

I will basically need a One in the Same documentation and that must be from a legal source.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Wherever you are, I would not mention anything whatsoever about obtaining an Italian passport through jures sanguinis to the American Embassy/Consulate. First, they won't do anything to help you get another country's passport and they will let you know they frown on what you're attempting to do. I made this mistake myself when I was an American expat in Mexico trying to apply at the Italian consulate in Mexico City. I wrongly assumed that of course, the American consulate will give me assistance. Aren't they here to assist American expats? Well, yes they are but not to obtain another passport.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Small clarification here: I'm NOT suggesting that you ask the US Consulate for help in obtaining Italian nationality. Merely that you ask them for help in correcting/updating the various documents. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Bev. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Small clarification here: I'm NOT suggesting that you ask the US Consulate for help in obtaining Italian nationality. Merely that you ask them for help in correcting/updating the various documents.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I am answering for Wine Lover as her pc is acting up. Thanks for the clarification Bev and thank you Italia Mex. 

True in asking for help with the documents. I will let her know 

Thanks


----------

